# basic kimber 1911



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

does kimber make a basic 1911 pistol similar to the milspec springfield?
seems custom II is the basic which is nice but just checking my options.
Bob


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

mrsnipy said:


> does kimber make a basic 1911 pistol similar to the milspec springfield?
> seems custom II is the basic which is nice but just checking my options.
> Bob


You would be correct, the Custom II is Kimber's base model, but still has some nice features.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Exactly, the point of Kimber's is that there are no basic 1911's. They all have some nice custom features on them.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The Springfield milspec is just what it says. It is rugged, reliable, has a somewhat loose slide and is an outstanding combat pistol. It requires no break in period and has been flawless from the first shot. I have had one for 14 years, and it is my self defense handgun of choice. For what a 1911 is supposed to do, I think you cannot get a better one. The only change I have made to my milspec is night sights so it would be an even better weapon. 

The Kimber has a much tighter slide, a crisper trigger and other embellishments, including night sights; but it is not a better combat weapon. I have an Eclipse Pro II, and I enjoy it. But it is not the pistol in my nightstand. It is the pistol I take target shooting.


----------

